# Pamācības >  kadas progas izmantojat lai uz pcb platem uzzimetu celinjus

## juris90

kadas progas izmantojat lai uz pcb platem uzzimetu celinjus?  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Sprint layout, ExpressPCB

----------


## timmijss

pirmo reiz izmantoju FreePCB, bet nebija iespeja to projektu novest lIdz galam  tatad --- tad PCB123 arī laga nepatika.
Tagad lietoju DIPTRACE manuprat laba.
Pameginasu kad bus laika express.PCB nu tā.

----------


## GuntisK

Sprint Layout 5-i shēmas var zīmēt i plates.

----------


## marizo

Lietoju Sprint Layout 4.
GuntisK, nevēlies padalīties ar 5to versiju? mailto:marissvid@inbox.lv

----------


## Athlons

PCB123... pašlaik kāreiz kursiķi ģenerēju...  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Gunti, ja nav gruti ludzu atsuti man ar mailto:martinspct@inbox.lv
netaa nevaru atrast

----------


## marizo

Ja reiz te tiek SprintLayout pieminēts, tad te SL4 lejuplādei:
http://freefm.lv/lv/downloads.php?ca...download_id=12
(jāatzīst, ka biju jau nolādējis šo versiju citur, tādēļ neesmu pārbaudījis šo arhīvu)
Vispār viena no retajām lapām par elektroniku (konkrētāk- raidītājiem) latviešu valodā:
http://freefm.lv

----------


## GuntisK

Sprint Layout 5? Lūdzu: http://www.qrz.ru/shareware/files.phtml?group=28&st=20  . Jāatzīmē ka diezgan daudz kas jauns nācis, piem. var uztaisīt plates failu frēzēšanai uz cnc.  ::  Man piemēram liekas, ka tā ir viena no labākajām šāda veida progām.  ::

----------


## marizo

Paldies!
Man jau SL4 likās tuvu ideālai programmai. Ja vēl 5 versijā var shēmas zīmēt, tad jau vispār puķe ne programma  :: 
Varbūt vienīgi ja ar plašu projektēšanu nodarbojas profesionāli, tad jālieto P-CAD, lai varētu plates pasūtīt un "auto-route" būtu.

----------


## GuntisK

Marizo: nu puče ne proga,tas tiesa!  ::  Amatiera vajadzībām tur ir pat vairāk kā vajag. Auto-route ne vienmēr ir vajadzīgs-tas routers piemēram kādu AF shēmu tā sataisīs, ka jāmet ārā būs. P-CADs ērtāks ir kādām firmām, bet mani pilnīgi apmierina SL4 un SL5.  ::   Tā vot...

----------


## marizo

Tieši tā- P-CAD būs jāapgūst, ja strādāsi kādā uzņēmumā. Bet man kā pagaidām amatierim pietiek ar SL.
Starp citu, 5tā versija (ne demo) angļu valodā nav pieejama? Man negribas kompi krieviskot, bet nepatīk uz tiem ķeburiem skatīties.   ::

----------


## Mairis

A English versionu kur lai dabuun??????

----------


## GuntisK

Tak nevajag "krieviskot".   ::  Uzstādi vnk pie REGIONAL SETTINGS  ::  tur kur papildus uzstādījumi iestati lai UNICODE uztur krievu valodu. Un viss. Manējā kompī vismaz tā.. Un nerāda vairs ķeburus.  ::

----------


## Epis

SL 5 izskatās laba proga (galvenais kad lēta) 

Par P-cad tad es nerubīju kā tas autoroteris tur stādā cik mēģināju tad nekas labs nesanāca laikam tur ir vesela zinātne kā viņu uzstādīt un palaist lai dabūtu Optimāli savilktu plati. Caur  google es pētījis tos Profesionālos Autorouterus un itkā jau saka kad ir baigi labie un var labāk savilkt nekā cilvēks bet čakars noteikti kad uzstādot to progu arī liels. 
kā piemēru varu minēt kad savā laikā mēģināju BGA 256,484 iepakojumam tos celiņus vilkt un neviens no tiem Autorouteriem nevarēja normāli tos ceļus izvilkt no mikrenes iekšējiem vadiem ieksitot to P-cad 2004 autorouteri moš es viņu vienkaŗši nemācēju uzstādīt !
Bet caur google biju atradis tās speciālās progas kas var no BGA izvilkt tos cēļus baigi Optimizēti (ar pēc iespējas mazāk Līmeņiem) bet tās progas parasti nekur novilkt nevar  ::  
Pagaidām viss jāvelk ar roku.

----------


## GuntisK

Es arī biju iemēģinājis tos autorouterus, bet nekas labs tur nesanāk-tiešām vesela zinātne.  ::  Tad vēl bija tāda proga kā TINA7 (demo par brīvu varēja novilkt). Tur ir tā : sazīmē shēmu un palaid autoroute. Galīgs murgs-celiņi visādos leņķos izlokās un vispār :  ::  . Pagaidām "routēju" ar roku.  ::

----------


## Athlons

neviens autorouters ideāli pagaidām celiņus svilkt nevar, jo vienkārši savieno tuvākos kontaktus pa īsāko ceļu... itkā jau labi, bet netiek vērtēta plate kopumā... tākā, ja gribas labu rezultātu, tad jātrasē vien pašam no rokas, ja vaig ātri, tad var daļēji izmantot arī automātisko trasēšanu...   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Domāju ka autorouteri strādā labi. Vienīgi lai viņus kvalitatīvi izmantotu ir ilgi jāmācās nokonfigurēt.

Vai kādam ir spectra routers priekš pcad. Man bija instalācija bet nekādi nevareju nokonfigurēt  ::

----------


## Velko

Lietoju Ērgli (CadSoft Eagle). Priecē tas, ka jamais darbojas gan zem Linux (kuru lietoju mājās), gad Windows (darbā, kur man pieejams lāzerprinteris). 

Runājot par autorouteriem - pagaidām neesmu iemācījies jamo sakarīgi nokonfigurēt (vismaz uz Ērgļa). Galvenokārt grūtības sagādā tas, ka taisu vienpusējās plates, kurām pieļaujami "tilti", un ievērot atstarpes starp celiņiem (neciešu, kad jamais izvelk celiņus starp DIL padiem) - gludekļa metode nav tik laba, lai varētu veidot tādas precizitātes PCB.

Parasti sākumā palaižu autoroute, tad nodzēšu celiņus, kuri man nepatīk un cenšos visu padarīšanu sakārtot tā, lai varētu savilkt celiņus manu iespēju robežās.

----------


## GTC

> nekādi nevaru saprast kā aizpildīt tukšos laukumus uz plates, to pievienojot pie GND! Skatījos help failiņā, darīju (itkā) kā tur rakstīts, bet sanāk tā, ka aizpildās tukšie laukumi, bet tie nav savienojušies ar celiņiem, kuri ir kā GND!
> ... varbūt ka varat palīdzēt ar padomiem?
> Jau iepriekš paldies!


 ... laikam tomēr neviens nav strādājis ar šo progu ...   ::

----------


## GTC

> nekādi nevaru saprast kā aizpildīt tukšos laukumus uz plates, to pievienojot pie GND! Skatījos help failiņā, darīju (itkā) kā tur rakstīts, bet sanāk tā, ka aizpildās tukšie laukumi, bet tie nav savienojušies ar celiņiem, kuri ir kā GND!
> ... varbūt ka varat palīdzēt ar padomiem?
> Jau iepriekš paldies!  
> 
> 
>  ... laikam tomēr neviens nav strādājis ar šo progu ...


  :: 
... bet varbūt ka *Velko* var?

----------


## Velko

> ... bet varbūt ka *Velko* var?


 Polygonam jāpiešķir vada nosaukums - GND.

----------


## Ambed

Kāds no jums lieto mentor grapfics produktus(PADS layout,PADS router u.c.)

----------


## Delfins

Visos softos ir iespēja norādīt kā tad drukāsi. Citādi no tā softa nekādas jēgas un neviens viņu nelietotu (lasi "bankrotētu")

----------


## Delfins

> nu skaidrs    meklēšu tālāk.


 Tur nav ko meklēt...  File -> Print -> Mirror PCB artwork...

----------

